# MSI GTX 780 TwinFrozr Gaming 3 GB



## W1zzard (Jul 8, 2013)

MSI's GeForce GTX 780 GAMING is a factory overclocked custom design of the GTX 780. It is the quietest GTX 780 we tested so far, making it a great choice for gamers who want low noise levels. With a price of $650, it is just $10 more expensive than the reference design, a reasonable price increase.

*Show full review*


----------



## BiggieShady (Jul 8, 2013)

This card is faster than titan in far cry 3  that 384 more shader units is nothing to that clock difference ... I wonder when will they start to push 7 GHz memory out of the box for 780s


----------



## Tredien (Jul 8, 2013)

The Asus DCUII PCB looks better but this one looks like a better deal overall.

Are there any hints for a release date on these?


----------



## badtaylorx (Jul 8, 2013)

hey MSI.....

*Enough with the brown pcb already*


----------



## Razorfang (Jul 8, 2013)

*Hdd?*

Why doesn't the test bench make use of an SSD?


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 8, 2013)

Razorfang said:


> Why doesn't the test bench make use of an SSD?



Congrats to be the first person ever to ask that. SSD could shuffle around data internally which could affect performance of the test system. Other than that, no reason.

What are you concerned with?


----------



## TheHunter (Jul 8, 2013)

Why did MSI use stock PWM R22 etc instead of so called military class 4 (SFC, h-c cap mosfet) mentioned at their homepage? 
http://eu.msi.com/product/vga/N780-TF-3GD5-OC.html

This is the 4th review so far with default 780GTX board.. or did they send a test model?


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jul 9, 2013)

Shame about the brown pcb. If they had included a backplate it wouldn't matter, but they didn't.


----------



## silapakorn (Jul 9, 2013)

Can't wait to see how the lightening edition performs.


----------



## rinaldo00 (Jul 9, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> Congrats to be the first person ever to ask that. SSD could shuffle around data internally which could affect performance of the test system.


What does that mean?


----------



## Tredien (Jul 9, 2013)

rinaldo00 said:


> What does that mean?



That the performance of the SSD is not always as linear as the hard drives so the hard drive setup yields data that is more easily comparable between reviews.


----------



## beck24 (Jul 9, 2013)

Amazingly quiet! Can't believe you guys are still including the runt frame inflated 7990 fps numbers which many sites have exposed. http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...60843-amd-hd-7990-review-malta-arrives-9.html


----------



## rrrrex (Jul 9, 2013)

I disagree with rating. I can say that Bugatti Veyron is awesome car, but it's not for all. The same with hardware. Price should have a greater contribution to the overall value.


----------



## springs113 (Jul 9, 2013)

rrrrex said:


> I disagree with rating. I can say that Bugatti Veyron is awesome car, but it's not for all. The same with hardware. Price should have a greater contribution to the overall value.



Well I believe if one is considering this level of performance then price should not have a higher influence.

Great review Wiz


----------



## rinaldo00 (Jul 9, 2013)

Tredien said:


> That the performance of the SSD is not always as linear as the hard drives so the hard drive setup yields data that is more easily comparable between reviews.



That makes no sense, are you saying they scale the data after the tests?


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 9, 2013)

rinaldo00 said:


> That makes no sense, are you saying they scale the data after the tests?



SSDs reorganize their data internally to improve performance


----------



## rinaldo00 (Jul 9, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> SSDs reorganize their data internally to improve performance



OK, that makes sense.  I did not know this.


----------



## MakubeX (Jul 13, 2013)

Why is this MSI Gaming N780 clocked at 902 MHz (954 MHz with boost) when the one at newegg and MSI's website is clocked at 954 MHz (1006 MHz with boost)?

Not just here, but all the reviews I've found have the card clocked at 902/954.

This review is so recent, it's kind of confusing.


----------



## centaurius (Jul 16, 2013)

MakubeX said:


> Why is this MSI Gaming N780 clocked at 902 MHz (954 MHz with boost) when the one at newegg and MSI's website is clocked at 954 MHz (1006 MHz with boost)?
> 
> Not just here, but all the reviews I've found have the card clocked at 902/954.
> 
> This review is so recent, it's kind of confusing.




This card will run at 954 when you enable the Gaming App thats included. By default clock it seems is 902 Mhz. The MSI Gaming App has 3 modes (silent - 863 mhz / Gaming - 902 / OC 954 ). I believe thats how it goes, so for that matter the card is marked with 954 OC, because it has been factory tested and supported with the Gaming APP.


----------



## MakubeX (Jul 17, 2013)

centaurius said:


> This card will run at 954 when you enable the Gaming App thats included. By default clock it seems is 902 Mhz. The MSI Gaming App has 3 modes (silent - 863 mhz / Gaming - 902 / OC 954 ). I believe thats how it goes, so for that matter the card is marked with 954 OC, because it has been factory tested and supported with the Gaming APP.



Oh,  I see. Thanks for explaining.


----------



## hauskamies (Apr 26, 2014)

Hey! Is anyone experiencing very loud noise with the MSI GTX 780 under stress? I've had some weird problems with it, after receiving and plugging in the card my defualt clocks were way over the default ones, under load the clock was 1152mhz for some reason. Obviously the temps and the Fan was going crazy, luckily I ran Heaven 4.0 before hardcore gaming. After Installing MSI Gaming App it seems Silent mode is the closest to the default OC profile. It runs boost at 1058mhz. 

I downclocked it quite a bit with Afterburner to the normal "Gaming mode" clocks, the problem now is the fan, it makes A LOT of noise. blows like hell under stress. Temps are around 67-71c under load (1hour of BF4)

Not sure what was up with the default clocks on my unit. I also have an MSI Z87 G45 motherboard and it has this "VGA Boost" feature that kicks in when you have an MSI GPU and MSI Mobo. Apparently it gives more volts and clocks the card automatically. No way it should be this much though.

Any ideas on the matter?


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 26, 2014)

hauskamies said:


> Any ideas on the matter?




It doesn't give any extra voltage. It just raises the TDP limits, which are lower on this card than most others.

My card is perfectly silent. It does make a bit of noise under load, but my 780Ti's are way louder.


----------



## hauskamies (Apr 26, 2014)

Yeah I had an MSI GTX 770 Twin Frozr OC before swapping it to 780 and it was very silent as well, wasnt sure whether 780 would run at about the same decibels.

Think Im gonna RMA the card, pretty sure its faulty.


----------



## centaurius (Apr 27, 2014)

hauskamies said:


> under load the clock was 1152mhz for some reason.
> 
> Silent mode is the closest to the default OC profile. It runs boost at 1058mhz.
> 
> ...



The fan could need a repair yes, however the GPU chip might be working properly. I have bought a stock MSI 780 and although stock values states 863Mhz with boost to 900 Mhz. When I'm in games MSI afterburner states card goes to 993 Mhz without any OC. I think some chips clock themselves higher according to power consumption. I've seen other in newegg revies of the card saying that out of the box for a stock card were getting 1050Mhz tops when gaming.

The problem with your card might just be the fans really and not the chip itself.


----------



## hauskamies (Apr 27, 2014)

What temps are u getting with ur settings and is the fan very loud? If I run the card with stock cooler settings it heats up to 79c very fast.


----------



## centaurius (May 5, 2014)

hauskamies said:


> What temps are u getting with ur settings and is the fan very loud? If I run the card with stock cooler settings it heats up to 79c very fast.



With stock cooler and default GPU settings I will reach 80ºC also. However I use msi afterburner and I customize the fan to seepd up more often so I never go above 71´C and always reach the 993 Mhz boost.  And i could increase more the RPM on fan however theres no need... its not THAT loud its quiet enough, however a MSI or Asus custom made  is probably lower on noise.


----------

